# Suche kleine Lampe mit viel Wärme



## maxi (31 Mai 2006)

Huhu,

ein Bekannter will den Unterschied von 2 Oberflächen eines Siztzpolsters demonstrieren.

Nun soll oben eine möglichst kleine Lampe mit hoher Wärmewirkung so in 2,5 Meter höhe angebracht werden und in 1,20 Meter höhe 2 kleine Polster mit einer Normalen und dann mit einen lichtreflektierenden Leder angebracht werden.

In die Polster sollen Temperaturfühler eingebaut werden.

Nun suchen wir eine kleine Lampe mit sehr hoher Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## maxmax (31 Mai 2006)

2,5 m sind ein bischen viel, bei 0,5 m könnte man doch eine Infrarotlampe aus dem Medizinischen Bereich nehmen.


----------



## maxi (31 Mai 2006)

So 1 Meter müssen es schon werden, soll ja nach was aussehen.
Überlege gerade einen kleinen 250W Par Strahler zu verwenden.


----------



## MSB (31 Mai 2006)

Also ich würde da eine "Stalllampe" nehmen.
Also eine wie sie z.B. Jungsauen oder ähnliches in Ihrem Stall hängen haben.


----------



## cmm1808 (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bei einer Verwendung von Infrarotlampen muß man beachten, daß es sich hier um Wärmestrahlung handelt.
Es wird nur eine bestimmte Wellenlänge des Lichts abgegeben.

Die Wärme entsteht nicht an der "Luft", sondern wird erst aktiv, bzw. spürbar, wenn sie auf die Haut trifft, sprich auf organische Materialien.

Stichwort "Infrarotsauna"

Ich denke für eine Entfernung von 1m mußt du MINDESTENS einen 250W 
Halogenstrahler verwenden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## knabi (31 Mai 2006)

PAR56 Strahler mit 300W als Spot, z.B. PHILLIPS 15957110, passende Fassungen/Leuchten gibt's bei Ausrüstern für Discotheken und Lichtshows oder auch bei BEGA u.ä.

Sind aber nicht mehr als "klein" zu bezeichnen, Durchmesser des Leuchtmittels 179mm...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (1 Juni 2006)

Oh danke,
die probiere ich mal aus.


----------

